# Photographer Chema Madoz



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My claim to fame...
I'd like to introduce you to Chema Madoz, an internationally claimed Spanish photographer, who lives in the same town as me - and I know him!! Not that well, but his son and my daughter went to play school together. Anyway, as many of you are keen photographers I thought you may interested in seeing his work. He has photos in the Reina Sofia Museum in Madrid and in many other collections too.
Some of my favourites are the jigsaw piece and the needle
Chema Madoz - Buscar con Google


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

These are wonderful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

No problem.
They are good, aren't they?
He used to work in Caja Madrid, took a sabbatical and never looked back


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

He's got a really interesting perception!! I like his work! 

Jo xxxx


----------

